# inshore spearfishing help



## aquatic argobull

I recently acquired a gun, a snorkel, and a kayak. Unfortunately, I don't know where to start. Where are some good inshore spots, if any? Is there any action at three mile bridge?


----------



## Telum Pisces

Visibility in the bay is poor on the best of days. About the best locations are in/near the pass. And you need to time your dive exactlyright before high tide.There are some jetties there in the pass, but you can not spear on them. They are connected to a state park. When it comes to spearfishing, you have to get offshore.

We do not have any near shore spots for the most part either. The one and only spot that some people spear at is the old Navarre fishing pier.


----------



## TONER

Just make sure when you are snorkleing or diving you have a dive flag they will fine you even if you are just snorkleing Chad


----------



## jspooney

"There are some jetties there in the pass, but you can not spear on them. They are connected to a state park. When it comes to spearfishing, you have to get offshore."

You might want to check this. I believe you simply cannot step on the land. You can spear from a boat as long as it is not anchored to land.


----------



## sealark

> *jspooney (3/2/2009)*"There are some jetties there in the pass, but you can not spear on them. They are connected to a state park. When it comes to spearfishing, you have to get offshore."
> 
> You might want to check this. I believe you simply cannot step on the land. You can spear from a boat as long as it is not anchored to land.


WRONG, read the regulations about jetties extending so far from the land.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie

As far as I can tell you'd have to go by boat and stay 100 yds from the jetty and shore...I've heard of people getting fined out there...


----------



## dkdiver

> *CodeBobbie (3/3/2009)*As far as I can tell you'd have to go by boat and stay 100 yds from the jetty and shore...I've heard of people getting fined out there...




Actually, I believe it is farther than that. The area around the national park is now considered a preserve so I am not sure how it effects recreational fishing. I know that a commercial mullet fisherman was, or is in, court right now after being fined for fishing the area around FT Pickens that they have been fishing for years. I would check with the Park Service before going by boat. You definitely can't from the beach because the speargun is considered a "Weapon."



Again, all what I think and not what I have done deep research on.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Here is the regulation just from state regs. <P class=Body>You *may NOT *spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging) as described below:<UL class=Body><LI>Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possession of a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited. <LI>Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed. <LI>Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea ? except for the last 500 yards of a jetty *that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline. *<LI>In Collier County and in Monroe County from Long Key north to the Dade County line. <LI>For any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law (listed above). <LI>In any body of water under the jurisdiction of the Environmental Protection, Recreation and Parks. (Possession of spearfishing equipment is prohibited in these areas, unless it is unloaded and properly stored.) </LI>[/list]

.

Here are the regs from the NPS about Ft. Pickens:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=pagetitlecolumn vAlign=top align=left width=572><DIV class=head>Snorkeling at Gulf Islands</DIV></TD><TD class=rightborder width=8></TD></TR><TR><TD class=leftborder width=20></TD><TD class=breadcrumbscolumn vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=CS_Element_CustomCF><DIV id=CS_CCF_130511_10560></DIV></DIV></TD><TD class=rightborder width=8></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><DIV class=CS_Element_CustomCF><DIV id=CS_CCF_130511_10855></DIV></DIV>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentlayouttopborder vAlign=top width="100%" colSpan=5 height=20></TD></TR><TR><TD class=leftborder vAlign=top width=20>







</TD><TD vAlign=top width="100%" height=275><DIV class=CS_Element_Layout><TABLE id=idLayout2 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" summary="" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=idCell2x1x1 style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">The National Park Service recognizes that skin and scuba diving are very popular activities, however, these activities may be limited in certain areas at certain times by the Park Superintendent. National Seashore jurisdiction includes submerged lands extending outward one mile or to the edge of the shipping channel. Because of dangers inherent to visitors and because of possible adverse effects to natural, historic and scientific features, the following guidelines will be enforced.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">1.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">Scuba divers are required to have evidence for qualification of diving ability, such as a nationally recognized certification card or the assurance of a supervising instructor. It may be necessary to present this information to a law enforcement officer. Divers can be refused permission to dive by a law enforcement officer if in their judgment conditions are unsafe, or if equipment or individual abilities are questionable. Businesses are required to purchase a permit for training classes within park waters.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">2.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">Use the "buddy system" and "diver down" flag when in the water. Each diver will carry a knife as monofilament line is often found in the area and can be a hazard.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">3.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">It is recommended that tanks have a see view pressure gauge. Backpacks and weight belts will have a quick release device and weight belts will be worn on the outside of other equipment.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">4.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">Any dive injuries or illness must be reported to the Seashore immediately. Keep physically fit and do not dive when tired or ill. *Plan your dive, dive your plan*.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">5.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">Salvage activities are not allowed without the written permission of the Superintendent.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">6.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">It is your responsibility to know existing Florida minimum legal sizes, limits, harvesting methods and seasons on crab and fish.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">7.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'">* <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">No spear fishing is permitted from 200 feet east of the Fort Pickens fishing pier, to 300 feet west of the last rock jetty in Pensacola Pass. Spear fishing is prohibited in the Perdido Key jetties and in the vicinity of swimming beaches. Explosive or power heads are prohibited.*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">8.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">No diving or swimming is permitted within 100 feet of the Fort Pickens fishing pier.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in">9.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,sans-serif">Harassment of marine mammals, sea turtles, and manta rays is unlawful. Respect all creatures you encounter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Bookman Old Style'">.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Herculined

The Navarre Pier is an option. Thats where alot of people go, including me. You can stay around the columns, or thereis a pile of rubble on thewest side of the pier. The Rubble can be hard to find if the water is not clear. There might be more than one, but that is the only one I have seen.OR, buy a cheap pole spear, go where you want, and if you see a Game Warden, drop the pole spear. If you already have fish that plan probably won't work. That would be a hard one to explain.


----------



## Turtlebait

A coupla years ago, I had a talk with a Park Ranger, who stated (whether professionally or personally?) that if a diver had a "short" pole spear WITHOUT a rubber on it, it was considered "gigging" which is OK? in the park. Don't know if it was a line of bull or what, but I made two dives at the Ft. Pickens jetties and got some flounder, without no problem. Haven't tried to repeat or talk to another Ranger about it. You might call'em and ask if it is OK at this time. - Ric


----------



## jspooney

wouldn't it be OK to gig with bubbles? Is there any regulation that says a gig must be used "out of the water?"


----------



## Bigg J

Get a Bama fishing/spearing lic and hit up the jetties (its legal). Theres also the pier that extends from the the Four Seasons condo(to get to it park at the 161 beach access). Good luck.


----------



## Ozeanjager

well the jetty thing is i believe 100 feet from the part that comes out of the water .... and the last 500 feet of any jetty 1500 feet or longer .... i just go dock hoppin .... the sound is clearest but the bay produces ... sheep head flounder sometimes ...and mullet . i am never skunked ... its better when it warms up .sheep head swim slow and dont go far when u spook them . just kinda kick a few good ones and coast up to the pileings .... some times if u dont chase them they even come back to see why ,.... sabine bay .... marinas ... just be aware of boats and stay away from props ... u can hear if some one is on deck ... i kill tons of sheep this way .


----------

